# Fantasy Betta - Memorial



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been on a bit of a unicorn kick lately. Watched The Last Unicorn twice since the weekend xP 

Unfortunately, my friend's betta, Don Quixote, passed away. I drew him once before, when he had very short rays, and felt calm enough to swim with her hand under the surface of the water. He's featured in 'Rebel Betta' with all the spray paint splatter xP 

This is done inspired by Last Unicorn, but also DQ. He went through a near magical transformation from when my friend got him to recently when he passed. He became such a beautiful fish, and might not have had that chance if her and her fiancee hadn't saved him from the cruddy cup he was in. 

So I'm calling this his 'Reincarnation' Memorial. I'll do one featuring his true self as well, but for now, in this snowy season, I felt this was very fitting. 

May you Swim in Peace.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Breathtaking beautiful !


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you very much ^^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Your very welcome Syriiven and thanks so much for sharing it with us


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

That's an awesome picture! I remember The Last Unicorn! ^_^

SIP Don Quixote


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks very much ^^


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is just beautiful Sy.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you very much ^^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I still maintain this is the best tribute to Donqui that anyone could've ever dreamed up!

There had to be some kind of magic involved to get him from that skinny white fish to the blue fish with such a epic attitude. I really miss him.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

You gave him a wonderful life, saved him from wilting away in a cup where no one else was gonna buy him. You've a big heart and all the magic needed was right there in you. You're the magic that gives all the fish you rescue such wonderful lives and transform them into what they truly can be.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that's not magic, that's love, and a healthy dose of stubbornness. ;-)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Sometimes thats all magic is tho =)


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Your story reminds me of one of my rescues. Really long story, but he was pretty much an impulsive buy and I didn't expect him to survive because he was so tiny and pale, but I managed to nurse him back to health. Sadly, he passed away four months ago. 

Anyway, I don't mean to steal your thunder Skyewillow, but I definitely understand the magic from nursing a little guy back to health.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

it's all about rescues. :-D


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Rescuing is beautiful <3


----------

